# Found pigeon in Atlanta



## Carina (Oct 8, 2005)

I recently found a banded pigeon in my apartment complex. I was able to contact the owner, but he hasn't called me back (he lives in Memphis, so somewhat far). The bird can't fly very well. It seems the tips of its wing feathers were snapped off by something and it's missing about 2 tail feathers. May have been caught by one of the dogs in my complex. Otherwise, it's in perfect health. According the band it was hatched in August, so quite young.
If anyone is interested in adopting, please message me. I can't keep it for much longer or the management will probably get upset.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Carina,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk and thanks for taking the time to rescue this pigeon in need and try to find its owner. Would it be possible for you to post a picture of the pigeon on the site, perhaps in the adoption section so that folks could get a peak at the bird. I'm sure someone here would be interested in giving this bird a home.

fp


----------



## Carina (Oct 8, 2005)

This is before I gave her (?) a shower, so since then she has groomed herself nicely. She was quite cute in the shower. Sat on my foot and if I moved too much she gently pecked at my leg.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Carina,

Looking forward to seeing the pic of your new friend.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for caring for this pigeon, I'm sorry the owner is not responding.

We just had a person inquiring adopting pigeons in Atlanta, Ga. the name is Kamau, and here is their e-mail address.

[email protected]


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

Welcome To Pigieon Talk Carina
Adrian


----------



## Carina (Oct 8, 2005)

I sent an email last night. Hoping for a reply soon.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Carina, 

I'm sorry that you were unable to post the picture of your pigeon. It was there but he had to be validated and I only just saw it waiting to be authorized.

Sorry it took so long.


----------

